# Flasks In The Window



## Ohiosulator (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all,

 thought i would share some more pieces in my collection since I had some free time today.

 first off here are two scroll flasks which are quite unusual in their own accord. they are gix-24 and gix-25, which are embossed solely with an "A" and a "C"

 both are hard to find pieces and listed as rare and scarce. i found the "A" last year at an antique shop and I just got the "C" from a recent glassworks auction,

 completeing the set.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Apr 1, 2013)

Next up are my two masonic Zanesville Eagles, GIV-32. The aqua one must have been a candle holder at tone point as there are wax drippins on the inside, the amber is just plain beautiful and crude, with darker amer streaks swirled within. Being from ohio i do like zanesvill and Ravenna glass alot, but it never turns up which is quite unusual.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 1, 2013)

Beauties!


----------

